# Shopping in Manila?



## stolpioni (Jan 25, 2014)

I posted about this earlier today but the thread seems to somehow have gotten removed (so if you answered before, I'm sorry, but I missed what you said). Is it against the rules to ask about shopping? If it is, just let me know.

I'm just wondering if the shopping in Manila caters to the high end? If I wanted to by a new business suit (tailor made for a couple of g's) + some ralph lauren shirts etc...would I be able to find that in Manila? And if so, how's the prices there?

Would you say Hong Kong is better than Manila for shopping or are they more or less equal?


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

In Makati they have boutique's for that along Ayala. Zegna they have inside Rustans. Ralph they have too. Price is just right compared to HK. But my husband gets it from Canada and brought i here like he s going to run out of clothes but weather here is humid so the material is quite heavy. 
But for designers clothing its in Makati at the back of 6750 all he rows boutique. Or you can go to our house and shop lol just kidding my husband's clothes is already in my side of closet. Just kidding he would kill me if i sell those...


----------



## Maymay_moerk (Mar 9, 2014)

You may want to try to shop in Divisoria.. tutuban mall and 168. Its like Bangkok thailand famous shopping center. Cheaper with good style of dress!


----------



## march (Mar 11, 2014)

Maymay_moerk said:


> You may want to try to shop in Divisoria.. tutuban mall and 168. Its like Bangkok thailand famous shopping center. Cheaper with good style of dress!


I'm not sure if a guy from sweden will actually enjoy divisoria and tutuban though. It's too crowded compared to the ayala malls. he might not even feel safe there. i don't even think there is an origianl ralph lauren in divisoria or tutuban. not unless he wants a little adventure.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

march said:


> I'm not sure if a guy from sweden will actually enjoy divisoria and tutuban though. It's too crowded compared to the ayala malls. he might not even feel safe there. i don't even think there is an origianl ralph lauren in divisoria or tutuban. not unless he wants a little adventure.


Divisoria would be a good place to shop if it was a safe area and foreigners would enjoy the place. Problem is the safety factor there. Foreign tourists are well advised to skip that location completely. There are many other places to go that are safe or safer..


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

My wife wont let me go to Divisoria with her for my safety and when she goes, she only takes just enough cash for whatever she's buying (stuffed into her bra or somewhere) and her spare sim card in a throwaway cell phone.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> My wife wont let me go to Divisoria with her for my safety and when she goes, she only takes just enough cash for whatever she's buying (stuffed into her bra or somewhere) and her spare sim card in a throwaway cell phone.


Exactly right and good thinking too. That is a place that is not for us expats or tourists either. It is located in an extremely dangerous area of Manila that should be avoided at all cost.

I'm concerned with posts that suggest it is or might be an okay place to go shopping. It's hard enough on this forum to give help and advice keeping people out of the Southern Philippines without suggestions that will take them into life threatening situations right in Manila! I think the issue has now been put to rest :fingerscrossed:..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Exactly right and good thinking too. That is a place that is not for us expats or tourists either. It is located in an extremely dangerous area of Manila that should be avoided at all cost.
> 
> I'm concerned with posts that suggest it is or might be an okay place to go shopping. It's hard enough on this forum to give help and advice keeping people out of the Southern Philippines without suggestions that will take them into life threatening situations right in Manila! I think the issue has now been put to rest :fingerscrossed:..


Although I largely agree with you and my wife won't take me there either, mainly so she doesn't have to pay kano prices. The Divisoria has changed a great deal over recent years. The largely squatter area outside has been cleared and a large modern mall built there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Baclaran market (Mall 6 story)*



Jet Lag said:


> Exactly right and good thinking too. That is a place that is not for us expats or tourists either. It is located in an extremely dangerous area of Manila that should be avoided at all cost.
> 
> I'm concerned with posts that suggest it is or might be an okay place to go shopping. It's hard enough on this forum to give help and advice keeping people out of the Southern Philippines without suggestions that will take them into life threatening situations right in Manila! I think the issue has now been put to rest :fingerscrossed:..


Same thing my wife and any driver we travel with to Manila will not take us to Divisoria but our driver recommended a very nice stop a well hidden 6 story mall with parking on the very top and they sell just about everything dirt cheap, location is Baclaran, food area is very reasonable also.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Exactly right and good thinking too. That is a place that is not for us expats or tourists either. It is located in an extremely dangerous area of Manila that should be avoided at all cost.
> 
> I'm concerned with posts that suggest it is or might be an okay place to go shopping. It's hard enough on this forum to give help and advice keeping people out of the Southern Philippines without suggestions that will take them into life threatening situations right in Manila! I think the issue has now been put to rest :fingerscrossed:..


Avoided at all cost? 

I have (yes me a white guy) been going there on a weekly basis for over 15 years to buy various products for our business, without the wife. The biggest problem i have experienced is trying to find a parking space nearer Christmas time.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Same thing my wife and any driver we travel with to Manila will not take us to Divisoria but our driver recommended a very nice stop a well hidden 6 story mall with parking on the very top and they sell just about everything dirt cheap, location is Baclaran, food area is very reasonable also.


Your driver wont take you to Divisoria  Sounds like they are lazy! We live about 20 mins from you in Santa Cruz and i can recommend plenty of drivers who go there on a regular basis *<Snip>*.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

After reading the latest responses to this thread I asked my gf if Divisoria was safe for foreigners and in her usual slightly maddening indirect fashion she told me that if you're good at defending yourself and running going there is not a problem.

I've been to the Baclaran market on Wednesdays. It felt like being stuck inside a human beehive but safety never seemed to be a concern. There is one thing about that place that I've been wondering about for years. If you walk between the mrt and the market you go up some stairs with half a 1955 Chevy sticking out of a wall in mid air. Not sure if it's still there but does anybody know anything about it ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

magsasaja said:


> Avoided at all cost?
> 
> I have (yes me a white guy) been going there on a weekly basis for over 15 years to buy various products for our business, without the wife. The biggest problem i have experienced is trying to find a parking space nearer Christmas time.


You're holding all the lucky cards it seems. For others, it's still recommended as a place to avoid. Especially when there are so many other places that are really worth going and that are safe.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jet lag. I may beg to differ .. whenever i have a local companion I never felt unsafe ... and alone a teenager tried to demand tourist tax right in front on Robinson Malate ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> jet lag. I may beg to differ .. whenever i have a local companion I never felt unsafe ... and alone a teenager tried to demand tourist tax right in front on Robinson Malate ...


Yea I know they even have problems there at and around that mall. I remember several years ago, I was walking from over by the Bayview Park Hotel to that mall. I stopped in front of a Best Western Motel and some local guy stepped out and was trying to "rent" a young girl to me. That was a real shocker for sure!.
Talk about a dangerous area--- I had a driver in Manila and I wanted to go to the old Macro store North of Smoky Mountain landfill. This was a modern, locked van with tinted windows and still, he didn't want to drive along Roxas Blvd in that area. I convinced him to go as I had no other choice and needed to go to that store. Once there, he stayed in the van with engine running and parked right by the front door just in case we needed to leave there in a hurry. Makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck..


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> You're holding all the lucky cards it seems. For others, it's still recommended as a place to avoid. Especially when there are so many other places that are really worth going and that are safe.


Personally i would say that it is a place to visit, rather than avoid. Yes it is crowded and sometimes dirty depending on which area. It can be crowded at times, however there are plenty of bargains to be had if you look around.
For the first timer i would recommend 168 Mall.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

My husband was at Divisoria just yesterday. I was not allowed to go, but not because it might be unsafe.. nobody wanted to pay more because I'm there, or take the time to barter down to the correct price. He said it was well worth the trip that everything was 50% less than what he could find it for at the local palengke. He has to go there every two months to get newspaper for the chicken farm. But alas, I will never go unless I find my own way there! But since I'm not big on shopping to begin with I think I will avoid it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

PogiBaby said:


> My husband was at Divisoria just yesterday. I was not allowed to go, but not because it might be unsafe.. nobody wanted to pay more because I'm there, or take the time to barter down to the correct price. He said it was well worth the trip that everything was 50% less than what he could find it for at the local palengke. He has to go there every two months to get newspaper for the chicken farm. But alas, I will never go unless I find my own way there! But since I'm not big on shopping to begin with I think I will avoid it.


The only time I went I sat in the Pizza Hut whilst my wife did here business. It's worth going just to see it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

PogiBaby said:


> My husband was at Divisoria just yesterday. I was not allowed to go, but not because it might be unsafe.. nobody wanted to pay more because I'm there, or take the time to barter down to the correct price. He said it was well worth the trip that everything was 50% less than what he could find it for at the local palengke. He has to go there every two months to get newspaper for the chicken farm. But alas, I will never go unless I find my own way there! But since I'm not big on shopping to begin with I think I will avoid it.


Avoiding that area is altogether wise unless you go with a large group, stay together, and carry no valuables except a very small amount of cash.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Avoiding that area is altogether wise unless you go with a large group, stay together, and carry no valuables except a very small amount of cash.


That's pretty much my life anywhere in the Philippines


----------

